# My fish are dying of fast



## Kysunflower (Nov 12, 2004)

I have a 55 gal with variour cichlids in it. Son cleaned tank as usual then a few days after put a few goldfish in there. I took them out as soon as I noticed them. ugh! All was going good but then they began to die off. Had him change tank water with the first few that went, but had 4 more lost last night. They all look healthy except a little sluggish, scraping rocks, and most are staying at top of tank. Please help fast, praying for a miracle.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 2, 2005)

Did you forget to put any declorinator in after the water changes?

If not,
Maybe the city has changed something in the water and is causing it?
I've heard this story to many times in the past


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The gold fish may have introduced some sort of illness to the tank.

How long has the tank been set up?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine?

Do you know the species you have in the tank? (If not, I would recommend posting pics of them and getting them identified...) Are they mature adult fish, or young ones? Are you noticing any increase in aggression amongst the fish?

Are you using a good dechlorinator with your water changes?

Fish hanging out at the top of the tank usually means stress, whether it be from aggression or illness. The flashing against objects in the tank is suspicious for illness.

Any white growths on their bodies?

Are the fins clamped? Deteriorating?

And, finally, what part of Kentucky are you from? I'm orginally from the Paducah area!

Kim


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

SusieQue,

the goldfish may very well have introduced some sort of illness as Kim suggested but numerous simoultaneos deaths can also be traced to some sort of toxin that's gotten into the tank and/or a serious problem with your water parameters. Did the fish show any change in symtoms after the second water change? Did they remain at the top, seem to get worse, or did they start to swim around for a few hours?

Check your filters to make sure there's a good strong flow coming out of them and look to see if there's any kind of waste build up on the actual filter media. A clogged filter can lead to rapid die off of the beneficial bacteria and this in turn will cause the ammonia to spike.

Mr. Aquarium's advice to check with your water company is a good one--just to make sure the problem isn't in the water you're adding. If there's no problem with your tap water then I'd try a 30% water change with a good quality declorinator and see if there's any change in their symptoms.

How long were the goldfish in with the cichlids? I'd say they were pretty lucky to get out alive. 

Robin


----------



## Kysunflower (Nov 12, 2004)

They do act as if poisoned. I have 5 left hanging on out of 20. Most were mixed babies from last year. I did notice an increase in aggression and we were getting ready to remove them. But they were still ok till the goldfish. After the water change and filter change they were still at top but didnt look like they were gasping for air, just kinda hanging out. I did notice today on my female red cichlid that it kinda looks like a burn on her side. I dont know if this is from others picking on her or the water. I have treated with a product from Wally World called Quick Cure, for ick, and parasites. They are getting a little more active, I didnt see any ick on them till after the sickness. I feel like such a newby to this atm. The tank has been set up for over 5 years. I have no kit to test the water but will get one. Im so sad, I lost my 7inch bumble bee cichlid. He was so beautiful! Im betting either on my water company or the goldfish. My cichlids really didnt mess with them except to pick at their fins. I was shocked my babies lived for a year too. I probably loved them too much with food most likely  I appreciate all the advice and will continue to try and do what is suggested. Thanks for the use of your brains!!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Please post back and let us know how things work out...

Get your water tested, and watch them closely for a few days. You may need to change meds, or do some frequent water changes.

Did you use a good dechlorinator?

Kim


----------



## Kysunflower (Nov 12, 2004)

I used a product from WalMart called Start Right. Been using it for years with no problems. I plan on a small water change tomorrow and then treat again with the Quick Cure. I will keep you posted. Again thanks for all the help.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm not familiar with Start Right...Just make sure it works for both chlorine and chloramines.

IMO, there's nothing that comes close to working as well as Prime.

Kim


----------



## Kysunflower (Nov 12, 2004)

Well, I think I am at the end of my tank worries atm. I have 4 left out of about 20 or so. My Yellow Lab , Red cichlid, and 2 mixed babies have survived the ordeal. :dancing: I still dont know what was killing them off. But with the meds and water changes it did the trick. I want to thank you for all the advice and help.


----------

